# Jelly Bryce: The legendary sharp shooter



## Cruentus (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a cool article:

http://www.gutterfighting.org/jellybryce.html


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 8, 2005)

See Paul Kirshners's book "the Deadliest Men."  Good write-ups on a wide variety including Bryce.  (yes, I have recommended this one before).


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 8, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> See Paul Kirshners's book "the Deadliest Men."  Good write-ups on a wide variety including Bryce.  (yes, I have recommended this one before).



I know...I still need to pick that one up!

 :ultracool


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 8, 2005)

Very interesting article. *sigh* But the downside is that there is now yet another book I have to buy.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 9, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> See Paul Kirshners's book "the Deadliest Men."  Good write-ups on a wide variety including Bryce.  (yes, I have recommended this one before).


I second the recommendation, excellent book.



> "Aren't you interested in bringing them back alive?" someone once quipped. "I'm more interested in bringing me back alive," he said


  I like the way this guy thinks.  I heard another quote about him once.  After one of his gun-battles someone made the comment that he was so fast that "if you blinked you'd die in the dark."


----------

